# SMOS - Novo Satélite para prever fenómenos climáticos



## Rog (27 Abr 2009 às 14:26)

*Novo satélite para prever fenómenos climáticos como ‘El Niño’*

Investigadores da ESA ultimam o SMOS (Sol Moisture and Ocean Salinity), satálite meteorológico que vai medir o nível de salinidade nos oceanos e a humidade da superfície terrestre.

No dia 9 de Setembro a Agência Espacial Europeia prevê colocar em órbita um novo satélite meteorológico, equipado com tecnologia de ponta que permitirá captar “a voz” da terra, ou seja, as ondas emitidas pelo planeta numa determinada frequência.

A partir desta leitura será possível chegar aos valores de salinidade dos oceanos e da humidade na superfície terrestre, um passo importante para prever fenómenos climáticos como o ‘El Ninõ’. A cada três dias, o SMOS fará chegar à terra um mapa completo de toda a superfície do planeta. 

Esta inovação é possível graças ao contributo espanhol: a bordo do satélite irá um interferómetro MIRAS - único no espaço - equipado com três braços de oito metros em que 69 pequenas antenas, de 20 cm de diâmetro, conseguem captar a radiação das microondas emitidas pelas diferentes superfícies terrestres, em função das suas características físicas. 

“O ciclo da água é fundamental para o melhor conhecimento do clima, para saber como o aquecimento global afecta as correntes, qual é a fertilidade dos campos e como contribui a vegetação para captar o dióxido de carbono”, explicou ao El Mundo Achim Hahne, o responsável do projecto na Agência Espacial Europeia. 

Para recolher estas informações, o SMOS realizará 15 órbitas completas ao planeta a cada 24 horas, captando até 80 medições com uma visão que abrange os 1000 km. 

O satélite, que parte de Plesetsk, na Rússia, permanecerá em órbita por um período máximo de cinco anos e subirá até aos 763 quilómetros de distância da crosta terrestre.

http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1213706


----------

